# October Central PA Make-N-Take



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Mark your calendars for October 6 at 12:00 noon!

Halloween is coming up fast and if you're like me, setting down with the
family to carve pumpkins gets done at an inconvenient time and as fast
as possible so you can get the other 100+ projects you are trying to do,
done.

So, we are going to make it easy on you. The October Central PA
Make-N-Take will be Pumpkin Carving. Bring a pumpkin and a little one
(or big one) and dig in! The main focus will be on intricate carving
with the foam pumpkins found at places like Michael's (They were 40% off
on Friday when I stopped in). If you have never worked with one of
these pumpkins before, and are a little timid about cutting into and
possibly destroying one of these normally $20 pumpkins, I am here to
help through the process, give guidance and supply tools (a Dremmel Tool
makes quick, accurate work of these and is a must for intricate
details). For those who are traditionalists, live pumpkins are more
than welcome (a cordless Dremmel is perfect for these as well - if not a
little messy: OMG! There were pumpkin guts flying everywhere...). We
can even roast up the seeds while we carve.

I will have available a number of the Pumpkin Master patterns to choose
from including the Sensational Shadows pattern book. Of coarse,
traditional Jack-O-Lantern faces are also encouraged.

There you have it. I'm providing the place and the time (and as always,
a free lunch!), just bring yourselves and a pumpkin and tradition stays
alive...

Official announcement page to come soon...


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Quick reminder (for those that even tread into this area): The October make-n-take is in less than a week. I need a head-count by Wednesday so I can plan for lunch.


----------

